# Billing Self Pay 99140/99100



## robynH41 (Nov 11, 2008)

If a self pay patient had an emergency procedure which warrants the 99140, do you bill that charge to them???  Also, what about when the 99100 pertains and the patient is self-pay???


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes and yes.  We bill qualifying circumstances to all patient's except Medicare and Medicaid.  We bill the same for our self pay patient's as we do for any other commercial insurance.

Julie, CPC


----------

